# Coming Soon--Decalgirl iPad skins!



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just spotted this at the Decalgirl website !

http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/iPad-Skins

Coming Soon! I hope they have Matte.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Where would you even put the skin? Seems to me that the only place you could put one would be on the back.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The front skin should also fit around the front black bezel. Just need cutouts for the home button and the light sensor on top.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As much as I love my DecalGirl on my Kindle, I don't see me getting one for my iPad.  Love the look with the black around it.  And don't need to cover the back.  Plus with a cover, I won't see either the back or much of the front!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As much as I love my DecalGirl on my Kindle, I don't see me getting one for my iPad. Love the look with the black around it. And don't need to cover the back. Plus with a cover, I won't see either the back or much of the front!
> 
> Betsy


I agree.I also like the black bezel,and will be using a case.
That and I had a Zagg Invisible Shield put on my screen so I wouldn't want to put a skin on that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to get a shield of some kind, I think, haven't decided the brand yet.  Apple's own instructions on cleaning the iPad say that the coating on the iPad screen will eventually wear off.  (Look in the iPad user guide under "cleaning."  The User Guide is one of the bookmarks in Safari.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I like the skins, I haven't gotten one for my iPhone. I doubt I'd get it for an iPad. But I've been known to change my mind a time or two.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cant wait to see the designs


----------

